# Fish



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Where is a good place to buy fresh fish, and I mean to cook at home not a restaurant?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to the fish market. Its an experience. Directly off the boat.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I imagined they had one, where is it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I know the one in Sharjah but I get lost alot! I heard there was one in Dubai as well but its a bit more pricey then the sharjah one. 

You use taxis so they should know.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The one closest to your place is the Karama Fish Market. I go there every week so don't tell them I sent you!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Why will they charge me more?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

is it open tomorrow?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Why will they charge me more?


Nope, they'll give you the good fish and leave none for me!!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

theres one right across Gold Souk / Naif Intersection and it stinks, I hate fish! If I should ever decide to ever buy fish, it'd be from one of the Carrefour chains where I can get it cleaned, sliced and diced!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The fish markets in Karama, Deira, Sharjah, Ajman and Fujairah will all clean and fillet the fish for you - very handy if you get prawns - just buy the fish and take it to the filleting section where they'll do it for you - prices are usually on a board next to the filleters.

Failing that find a Union Co-Op where they have the best fish in a supermarket, they'll also fillet it for you.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Definately the fish market in Deira.
Would not bother with the supermarkets after being to Deira.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Market sounds more fun and have better choices


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Market sounds more fun and have better choices


For sure.
It is a good Friday outing as well (instead of drinking). oh well there are plenty of pubs in Deira so thst not such good advice


----------

